# General > Hobbies >  Die cuts for sale

## Tatbabe

Quickutz paper die cuts for sale *£0.50 for each set*:

8 "Daisy" cuts. 4.2cm diameter.
Stripes on one side, multicolor look on the other.



8 Flower cuts. 4.2cm diameter.
Creme on one side, natural stone look on the other.



6 Daisy cuts. 4.2cm diameter.
Creme on one side, natural stone look on the other.

----------

